# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Προβλημα με διαδρομο Γυμναστικης!

## xaris_lts

Καλημερα στο φορουμ! Ψαχνωντας στο γουγλη βρηκα αυτο το φορουμ και πιστευω οτι ειστε οι καταλληλοι ανθρωποι για να με βοηθησετε!
Λοιπον, εχω ενα διαδρομο γυμναστικης, ο οποιος δουλευε μια μια χαρα! Μετα απο καμμια βδομαδα χρησης και ενω ολα κυλανε ομαλα, εκει που δουλευε κανονικα... σταματατησε. Υπαρχει ρευμα στο διαδρομο, εννοω οτι ολα ειναι αναμμενα, απλα σταματαει το μοτερ. Τον ανοιξα λοιπον και τον ξαναεβαλα σε λειτουργια. Ξεκινησε παλι κανονικα να δουλευει οπου μετα απο 1 λεπτο ακριβως ακουγεται ενα τσακ (οπως οταν πεφτει η ασφαλεια) και σταματαει. Στο διαδρομο περναει ρευμα, αρα δεν ειναι το τροφοδοτικο, το μοτερ δουλευει κανονικα και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ειναι! Αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει θα του ημουν ευγνωμων!

----------


## navar

μήπως μέσα στην βδομάδα έχεις πάρει κιλά και ζορίζεται παραπάνω ?????

χεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχ

εντάξει πέρα απο την πλάκα , παρατήρησες μήπως να ζεσταίνεται το μοτέρ η κάποιο άλλο σημείο στο μηχάνημα ?

----------


## safetec

πρεπει να εχει θερμικο ....
ολλα τα μοτερ εχουν θερμικο προστασειας....

τι μπωρει να φτεει

1/αυτο το θερμικο πρεπει να εχει προβλημα !!! 

2/η ταση του δικτιου σου εινε χαμηλη ... οσο πιο πολυ ταση εχουμε τοσο μικρενει η ενταση στην περιπτωση μας η ταση εινε χαμηλη οποτε ο κηνητηρας για να ανταποκριθει στης απετησεις σου τραβαει πολυ ρευμα (αμπερ ) το αντιλαμβανετε αυτο το θερμικο σου και απλα πευτει για να προστατεψει τον κηνητηρα σου 

παραδεκτη ταση λειτουργειας εινε η ταση [που κειμενετε απο 200 εως 240 βολτ μετρα την ταση της μπριζας αν εινε ενταξει τοτε φτεει το θερμικο του κηνητηρα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δυο ερωτησεις 
1)ποσους hp μοτερ εχει
2)και ποσα κιλα σηκωνει 
π.χ http://www.fcom.gr/component/page,sh...art/Itemid,51/

----------


## FILMAN

> πρεπει να εχει θερμικο ....
> ολλα τα μοτερ εχουν θερμικο προστασειας....
> 
> (Από πότε έχουν θερμικό όλα τα μοτέρ, και από πότε τα θερμικά επαναφέρονται από μόνα τους; )
> 
> τι μπωρει να φτεει
> 
> 1/αυτο το θερμικο πρεπει να εχει προβλημα !!! 
> 
> ...


Αυτά που λες είναι απίστευτα φίλε μου...

----------


## FILMAN

Οι περισσότεροι διάδρομοι έχουν μοτέρ συνεχούς ρεύματος με μόνιμους μαγνήτες, ισχύος 1.5ΗΡ και τάσης τροφοδοσίας 220Vdc. Πιθανές αιτίες: Μη λίπανση της επιφάνειας κάτω από τον κινούμενο ιμάντα. Πρόβλημα στον ίδιο τον κινητήρα (βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες ρώτορα).

----------


## safetec

> Αυτά που λες είναι απίστευτα φίλε μου...


1/τελεαμερικανικ εχουν αυτοματα θερμικα επαναφεροντε μονα τους .... εχουν επιλωγη και για χειροκηνητη επαναφωρα ...πρεπει να μελετησεις ιλικα φιλαρακι 

2/ολλα τα μοτερ εχουν θερμικα και ασφαλιστηκα ... σε περιπτωση που δεν εινε εθικτο να του βαλουμε θερμικο βαζουμε πανο στο μοτερ εστιτιριο που μετραει θερμοκρασια στον στατη και σε περιπτωση υπερθερμαντης καβετε το ρευμα  ..διαβασε το βιβλιο του καθηγητη καπου που γραφει για μεδοδους προφηλαξεις μοτερ  

3/για το δευτερο που σχολιασες ο τυπος της ισιος εινε  W = V * A     (  W EINE H ΗΣΧΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ..... ΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΑ V ΒΟΛΤ  ΚΑΙ  Α ΕΙΝΕ ΤΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ  ) ΒΑΛΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΗΗ ΣΟΥ 1500 ΒΑΤ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΞΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΣ ΠΟΣΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ΘΑ ΤΡΑΒΑΣ !!!

ΑΠΛΗ ΜΕΤΡΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ 

οσο για προιγουμενα σχολεια για τους ελευθερους επαγκελματιες εγκαταστατες .... οταν μαθεις την δουλεια και καταφερεις να κανεις και εσυ κατι δικο σου οχι να γραφεις φουμαρα για να νομιζουν οι αλοι οτι ξερεις ελλα να σε μαθω τουλαχηστον ετσι θα βοιθας πραγματικα

----------


## solarcon

> Αυτά που λες είναι απίστευτα φίλε μου...




 Απίστευτη αγένεια.  Κακοήθεια από έναν διαδικτυακό ξερόλα που τελικά αποδεικνύεται αδαής. ..

----------


## thomasskoy

παιδια ηρεμηστε μια απλη κουβεντα κανουμε και ενωνουμε τις γνωσεις μας.γιατι ερχεστε σε αντιπραθεσεις?οι πιο πολοι απο εμας εχουμε αρκετες γνωσεις που μπορουμε να τις ενωσουμε και να βοηθησουμε και τους αλους που δεν ξερουν.φυσικα και μεταξυ μας να βοηθηθουμε γιατι κανενας δεν τα ξερει ολλα.

----------


## dalai

Συμφωνω απολυτα οτι ειναι αγενης ο τροπος σου FILMAN. Σε λιγο θα φοβομαστε να δωσουμε μια συμβουλη ,μηπως και μας ξεφωνησουν! Απαραδεκτο για τεχνικο να μην μπορεις να πεις την γνωμη σου ακομη και αν ειναι λαθος , γιατι μονο ετσι θα φτασεις τελικα στη λυση.Μεσα απο το ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ.

Πριν κανα μηνα ηρθε στα χερια μου μοτερ απο διαδρομο που δεν λειτουργουσε. Το δικο μου σιγουρα ηθελε αλλαγη καρβουνακια, αφου ειχαν φαγωθει τελειως. Ομως ακομη και αν το μοτερ δουλευε κανονικα, ακομη και αν η πλακετα εδεινε τα αναμενομενα βολτ,ο διαδρομοσ δεν κουνιοταν. Δεν ο ειδα ο ιδιος αλλα υποψιαζομαι , προβλημα στη ζωνη ,ή η  πλακετα δεν δινει αρκετα αμπερ για τη περιστροφη

----------


## JOUN

> 3/για το δευτερο που σχολιασες ο τυπος της ισιος εινε  W = V * A     (  W EINE H ΗΣΧΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ..... ΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΑ V ΒΟΛΤ  ΚΑΙ  Α ΕΙΝΕ ΤΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ  ) ΒΑΛΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΗΗ ΣΟΥ 1500 ΒΑΤ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΞΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΣ ΠΟΣΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ΘΑ ΤΡΑΒΑΣ !!!
> 
> ΑΠΛΗ ΜΕΤΡΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ


Ε δεν μπορω πια...Δηλαδη απο που βγαινει οτι η ισχυς του μοτερ ειναι σταθερη;;;;Δηλαδη αν το μοτερ το τροφοδοτησεις με 1V και μετα με 230V αυτο παντα θα βγαζει την ιδια ισχυ;;Ειμαστε καθολου σοβαροι;Αυτα που γραφεις τα διαβαζεις καθολου μετα;;

----------


## chip

αφού είναι καινούριος ο διάδρομος νομίζω οτι το καλύτερο είναι να μην τον πειράζεις και να τον πας για επισκευή αφού θα είναι εντός εγγύησης.

----------


## safetec

> Ε δεν μπορω πια...Δηλαδη απο που βγαινει οτι η ισχυς του μοτερ ειναι σταθερη;;;;Δηλαδη αν το μοτερ το τροφοδοτησεις με 1V και μετα με 230V αυτο παντα θα βγαζει την ιδια ισχυ;;Ειμαστε καθολου σοβαροι;Αυτα που γραφεις τα διαβαζεις καθολου μετα;;


η ισχης του μοτερ σου 1500 w σωστα ??? οποτε εχουμε και λεμε 

για να αποδωσει ο κηνητηρας αυτα τα 1500 w θελει μια ταση (220 βολτ η σωστη και μερικα αμπερ ρευμα .....) 

οποτε εχουμε και λεμε 1500 = 220 * A      -)  A = 1500/220 = 6.8 

OPOTE Ο ΚΗΝΗΤΗΡΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΤΑ 1500 w ΙΣΧΗΗ ΔΗΛ 2 ΙΠΟΥS POY EINE TO MOTER ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑΣΗ ΔΙΚΤΙΟΥ 220 ΒΟΛΤ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΕΝΤΑΣΗΣ 6.8 ΑΜΠΕΡ 

1500W = 220 BOLT * 6.8 AMPER  Ο TYPOS EINE W=V*A   (ΤΟ ΔΙΧΝΟ ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΒΑΖΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΗΜΗΤΟΝΑ ) 

η ταση εινε αντιστροφος αναλογη της εντασεις δηλ οσο ανεβενει η ταση μιωνετε η ενταση  δες παραδιγμα τα καλωδια της υψηλης της δεη εινε πολυ ψηλα σε παχος οσο πιο πολυ υψηλα ανεβαζουνε τα βολτ τοσο πιο ψηλη εινε η διατομη του καλωδιου και για αυτο βαζουν πολους μετασχηματιστες στης πολης για οικονομια  καλωδιων 

σκεψου δεν θα ηταν πολυ πιο ευκολο τα εργοστασεια της δεη αντι για 15000 βολτ να βγαζοουν 220 απευθιας ???? 


οποτε εχουμε και λεμε για να επανελθουμε οσο μιονετε η ταση του δικτιου η ενταση μεγαλωνει ο κηνητηρας για να βγαλει 1500 βατ θελει 220 βολτ και 6.8 αμπερ αν εσυ του δωσεις 180 βολτ αυτος τη θα κανει ?? για να υπερνικησει το φορτιο και να βγαλει τα 1500 βατ θα ζιτισει παραπανο αμπερ 

π.χ   w = v * a   =) 1500 = 180 *A  =)  A = 1500/180 = 8.3 

ΔΕΣ ΔΙΑΦΩΡΑ  ΜΕ ΤΑΣΗ 220 ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ 6.8    ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑΣΗ 180 ΒΟΛΤ ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ 8.3 

ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ??? ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΙ ΤΥΠΟΙ ΕΙΝΕ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΝΕ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ 

ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΧΑΛΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΑΠΛΟ ΛΑΘΟς ΤΑΣΕΙΣ  ΔΕΙΤΕ Ο ΚΗΝΗΤΗΡΑΣ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΗ ΤΑΣΗ 

ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΟΛΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΙΔΕΙ ΣΑΦΟΣ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΣΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΤΕ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΑΠΑΡΕΤΗΤΑ ΘΕΡΜΙΚΑ 



ΣΚΕΠΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΣΕ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟς ΝΟΜΙΖΩ  ΣΤΑ ΘΕΡΜΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΕΙΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΚΗΝΗΤΗΡΩΝ ΤΙ ΡΗΘΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ ???

ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΕΓΩ ΑΜΠΕΡ !! ΓΙΑΤΙ ??? ΔΕΣ ΤΟΥς ΠΙΟ ΠΑΝΟ ΤΥΠΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΙΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ

----------


## JOUN

> οποτε εχουμε και λεμε για να επανελθουμε οσο μιονετε η ταση του δικτιου η ενταση μεγαλωνει ο κηνητηρας για να βγαλει 1500 βατ θελει 220 βολτ και 6.8 αμπερ αν εσυ του δωσεις 180 βολτ αυτος τη θα κανει ?? για να υπερνικησει το φορτιο και να βγαλει τα 1500 βατ θα ζιτισει παραπανο αμπερ


 Ε δεν μπορω αλλο,δεν ασχολουμαι..Καλα οτι πεις..

----------


## gsouf

Φίλε γιάννη απο την στιγμή που στον τύπο το W είναι ανάλογο του V δεν μπορεί να μένει σταθερό το W ισχύει πως όταν ρίχνεις την τάση ανεβαίνουν τα Αμπερ λόγω ΑΔΜΕ(αρχή διατήρησης ενέργειας) αλλά όχι για  πολύ και μετασχηματίζοντας τον παραπάνω τύπο ίσως το καταλάβεις καλύτερα P=V^2/R ότι τελικά η ισχύ είναι ανάλογη της τάσεως!

Τα αμπέρ ανεβαίνουν όταν για δεδομένο μηχανικό φορτίο στον κινητήρα και  πέσει η τάση ο κινητήρας προσπαθεί να υπερνικήσει την πτώση του δυναμικού (ΑΔΜΕ) για αυτό εμφανίζονται τα παραπάνω Α!!

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα !

----------


## Λυκιδευς

συγνωμη για να καταλαβω εχω ενα μοτερ του δινω 220 και τραβαει καποια αμπερ σωστα;και μετα του δινουμε μειωμενη ταση πχ 110 θα τραβαει μετα τα διπλα απ οτι πριν;

----------


## SRF

Μα βέβαια! Δεν το γνωρίζεις? Είναι έτσι ακριβώς, σύμφωνα πάντα με τις 'νεώτερες' αρχές του ηλεκτρισμου! 
Πήραμε το νόμο της Ισχύος P=Ι*U ξεχάσαμε - διαγράψαμε παντελώς την όποια σχέση του με τον θεμελιώδη νόμο του Ωμ I=U/R όπου το U=I*R και καταλήξαμε ότι το φορτίο μας ως τιμή εντελώς σταθερής αντίστασης (πχ του πηνείου ενός κινητήρος, λέμε) δεν παίζει τελικά κανέναν ρόλο στην ισχύ που θα ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ!!! Έτσι πλέον είναι πασηφανέστατο ότι ένας καταναλωτής 1500W που στα 230V τραβάει ρεύμα ~6.52Α & πρέπει να έχει αντίσταση ~35.26Ω, στα 115V θα εξακολουθεί να καταναλώνει τα 1500W τραβώντας πλέον ~13.04Α αφού αυτομάτως θα έχει αντίσταση ~4 φορές μικρότερη της αρχικής! Κοινώς... αλλάζεις τάση στα άκρα του κινητήρα αυτού & εξαφανίζεις ως δια μαγείας ποσοστό της περιέλιξης του πηνείου του κινητήρος! Αυτό είναι το υπερσύγχρονο "μεταβλητό πηνείο"! ? Πως είναι η Βάρικαπ δηλαδή, έτσι ένα πράγμα  :Smile:  
Άλλωστε τι μας νοιάζουν τώρα αντιστάσεις & άλλα τέτοια... αφού 1500W λέει το μοτέρ μας, 1500W θα καταναλώνει ότι τάση & να του βάλεις! Τι ρίχνεις εσύ 230V? Βάλτου 1.5V και γειά σου!  :Smile:  New Order! 
Πραγματικά... το επίπεδο καθημερινά βελτιώνεται, πλέον!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

γι αυτο ειχα κοπει μηχανες 2;
και ηταν τοσο ευκολο...

----------


## gsouf

Κοίτα φίλε SRF όντως όταν θα μειώσεις την τάση σε δεδομένη αντίσταση τα Α θα πέσουν και λογικό απο τον νόμο του Ohm και για αυτό όταν πλέον θέλεις να δουλέψεις έναν κινήτηρα σε 110 V αλλάζεις την συδεσμολογία των πηνείων αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω και δεν ξέρω αν έγινα κατανοητός όταν ο κινητήρας στην εφαρμογή που έχει πρέπει να κινήσει ένα φορτίο(ιμάντας κλπ.) και δεν έχεις σωστή τάση στα άκρα του προσπαθώντας να υπερνικήσει την αδράνεια του φορτίου που έχει θα σηκώσει κάποια Α!! Δεν νομίζω να κάνω κάποιο λάθος αν πάλι κάνω διορθώστε με αλλά ο χλευασμός δεν νομίζω πως βοηθάει κανέναν!

----------


## SRF

Αγαπητέ *gsouf* η ανάρτησή μου (που ούτε καν χλεύαζα κανέναν)δεν απευθυνόταν σε εσένα, αν δεν το κατάλαβες... αλλά σε όποιον *πολυυυυύ ευγενικά* του είπε ο FILMAN
"Αυτά που λες είναι απίστευτα φίλε μου..." για όσες σαφώς ΠΑΝΒΛΑΚΩΔΕΙΣ ΑΡΛΟΥΜΠΕΣ έγραψε! Πχ:



> 3/για το δευτερο που σχολιασες ο τυπος της ισιος εινε W = V * A ( W EINE H ΗΣΧΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ..... ΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΑ V ΒΟΛΤ ΚΑΙ Α ΕΙΝΕ ΤΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ) ΒΑΛΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΗΗ ΣΟΥ 1500 ΒΑΤ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΞΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΣ ΠΟΣΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ΘΑ ΤΡΑΒΑΣ !!!
> ΑΠΛΗ ΜΕΤΡΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ 
> οσο για προιγουμενα σχολεια για τους ελευθερους επαγκελματιες εγκαταστατες .... *οταν μαθεις την δουλεια και καταφερεις να κανεις και εσυ κατι δικο σου οχι να γραφεις φουμαρα για να νομιζουν οι αλοι οτι ξερεις ελλα να σε μαθω τουλαχηστον ετσι θα βοιθας πραγματικα*


προσβάλλοντας ίαως ??? στο τέλος, ως "ευγενής" που είναι άλλωστε, κάποιον που του είπε ΠΙΟ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ... 
Συνέχισε μάλιστα & στο σχόλιο του JOUN



> η ισχης του μοτερ σου 1500 w σωστα ??? οποτε εχουμε και λεμε για να αποδωσει ο κηνητηρας αυτα τα 1500 w θελει μια ταση (220 βολτ η σωστη και μερικα αμπερ ρευμα .....) 
> 
> οποτε εχουμε και λεμε 1500 = 220 * A -) A = 1500/220 = 6.8 
> 
> OPOTE Ο ΚΗΝΗΤΗΡΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΤΑ 1500 w ΙΣΧΗΗ ΔΗΛ 2 ΙΠΟΥS POY EINE TO MOTER ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑΣΗ ΔΙΚΤΙΟΥ 220 ΒΟΛΤ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΕΝΤΑΣΗΣ 6.8 ΑΜΠΕΡ 
> 
> 1500W = 220 BOLT * 6.8 AMPER Ο TYPOS EINE W=V*A (ΤΟ ΔΙΧΝΟ ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΒΑΖΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΗΜΗΤΟΝΑ ) 
> 
> η ταση εινε αντιστροφος αναλογη της εντασεις δηλ οσο ανεβενει η ταση μιωνετε η ενταση δες παραδιγμα τα καλωδια της υψηλης της δεη εινε πολυ ψηλα σε παχος οσο πιο πολυ υψηλα ανεβαζουνε τα βολτ τοσο πιο ψηλη εινε η διατομη του καλωδιου και για αυτο βαζουν πολους μετασχηματιστες στης πολης για οικονομια καλωδιων 
> ...


και που "πετάχτηκαν" & κανά δυό ομοιου επιπέδου του, να κρίνουν ως αγενή τον FILMAN αλλά όχι ως πανάσχετο & προκλητικό τον ανωτέρω "φωστήρα", που θέλει να πάμε να μας διδάξει κιόλας ο "πρύτανης" ώστε κάποτε να "μάθουμε την δουλειά & να κάνουμε επιτέλους & κάτι μόνοι μας σε αυτήν την ζωή, αντί να γράφουμε φούμαρα" ! 

Ο λόγος που έγραψα κάτι μετά από πολλούς μήνες... είναι ακριβώς η έκφραση του JOUN 


> *Ε δεν μπορω πια...*Δηλαδη απο που βγαινει οτι η ισχυς του μοτερ ειναι σταθερη;;;;Δηλαδη αν το μοτερ το τροφοδοτησεις με 1V και μετα με 230V αυτο παντα θα βγαζει την ιδια ισχυ;;*Ειμαστε καθολου σοβαροι;Αυτα που γραφεις τα διαβαζεις καθολου μετα;;*


Α! Και τα συμπλέοντα "γιοσουφάκια" ας με χαρακτηρίσουν & εμένα αγενή... Άλλωστε όταν δεν ξέρεις κάτι σου μοιάζει αγενής όποιος σου πει πεί ορθά κοφτά ότι είσαι λάθος! 
Όπως είπα... Πραγματικά... το επίπεδο καθημερινά βελτιώνεται, άρδην πλέον!

----------


## lastid

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον filman στο τεχνικό μέρος της απάντησης.
Θα συμφωνήσω και με τον dalai όμως για το επίπεδο της συζήτησης.

Safetec, αυτά που λες έρχονται σε αντίθεση με αυτά που ξέρω. Μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις τί ακριβώς θέλεις να πεις?
Αναφέρεις τις γραμμές υψηλής τάσης. Εκεί όμως θέλουμε να μεταφέρουμε συγκεκριμένη ισχύ, άρα την θεωρούμε πάνω κάτω σταθερή. Επομένως αυξάνουμε την τάση ώστε να μειώσουμε το ρεύμα.
Στο μοτέρ όμως γιατί η ισχύς πρέπει να είναι σταθερή? Αυτό δεν το έχεις απαντήσει. Αυτό πρώτα από όλα πες μας. 
Λές δηλαδή ότι αν ρίξω την τάση του από τα 220 V στα 180 V η ένταση θα αυξηθεί ώστε να διατηρηθεί η ισχύς σταθερή. Αν συνεχίζω να ρίχνω την τάση τί θα γίνει? Αν πέσει στα 100 V? Στα 50? Στα 10? Στο 1.5 που λέει και ο SRF?

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν έχω τίποτα να απαντήσω στον (un)safetec, μια χαρά του απάντησαν και ο SRF και ο JOUN. Το μόνο που μου μένει να κάνω είναι να βρω το πλέον χρήσιμο ποστ για αυτόν που άνοιξε το θέμα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Απίστευτη αγένεια. Κακοήθεια από έναν διαδικτυακό ξερόλα που τελικά αποδεικνύεται αδαής. ..


Το βρήκα!!!!

----------


## JOUN

Το γεγονος οτι ο φιλαρακος πρυτανης-της-πιατσας-που-τα-ξερω-ολα-και-τρωω-τα-πτυχια-σας-για-πρωινο εχει εξαφανισθει νομιζω κατι λεει..
Εκτος και κανω λαθος η τον πλακωσαν οι μηχανικοι για βοηθεια και δεν ξερει ποιον να πρωτοξελασπωσει..

----------


## safetec

ποιος ειπε οτι χαθηκα ??? με πεθημησατε ???

εδω ειμε !!! απλα λογο δουλειας δεν προλαβενω !!!

της αποψεις μου της ειπα ειμε 1000 της εκατο σωστος και δεν εχω κατι αλλο να προσθεσω

----------


## SRF

Αξιότιμε "πρύτανη" της μεγάλης των Ηλεκτρολογικοηλεκτρονικών Σχολής, παρακαλώ όπως μας ενημερώσετε τι μέρες & ώρες διδάσκετε το μάθημα "Ηλεκτρικές εκρήξεις" ώστε να μην απουσιάσει κανένας μας, καθότι είμαστε έτοιμοι πλέον να διδαχθούμε επιτέλους σωστά για να μπορούμε αύριο, άντε ελπίζουμε μεθαύριο το πολύ, να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε επιτέλους & εμείς οι "άσχετοι" κάτι μόνοι μας, στο μικρό ??? υπόλοιπο της ζωής μας! 
Προσωπικά υποβάλλω τα σέβη μου Ω μέγιστε Διδάσκαλε, για το μεγαλείο της σχολής σας, που εμπνέει τους αδαείς πτυχιούχους αλλά & κάθε 'μπριζομένο' δοκιμαστικοκατσαβιδολόγο ακόμα, να αποκτήσει τα εφόδια γνώσεων του επιπέδου σας! Συγκινήθηκα σφόδρα ειδικότερα δε αναγνώσκωντας το μότο της μεγάλης του ηλεκτροέθνους σχολής σας! 
_ΣΧΟΛΕΣ SAFETEC_
_ΗΛ-ΕΚΡΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ!_ 
_Για να έχεται πάντα τα μαλλιά σας * σηκωμένα σαν κεραίες!_ 
_Σπουδάζοντας σε εμάς είναι σίγουρο, ότι θα κάνετε ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΟΥΜ μόλις μπείτε στην αγορά!_
_Διεύθυνση σχολής: Αμαθείας 1 & Αμπερ 1000 γωνία (όπισθεν ΠΥΡΚΑΛ)!_ 

ΥΓ: Και αν δεν έχεται πλέον μαλλιά... θα σας κάνουμε κάτοπτρο! Δίνουμε την σωστή λύση σε κάθε σας πρόβλημα!

 :Smile:

----------


## navar

SRF respect !!!!!!!

έδωσες ρεσιτάλ βραδιάτικα !

----------


## SIERA

> Αξιότιμε "πρύτανη" της μεγάλης των Ηλεκτρολογικοηλεκτρονικών Σχολής, παρακαλώ όπως μας ενημερώσετε τι μέρες & ώρες διδάσκετε το μάθημα "Ηλεκτρικές εκρήξεις" ώστε να μην απουσιάσει κανένας μας, καθότι είμαστε έτοιμοι πλέον να διδαχθούμε επιτέλους σωστά για να μπορούμε αύριο, άντε ελπίζουμε μεθαύριο το πολύ, να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε επιτέλους & εμείς οι "άσχετοι" κάτι μόνοι μας, στο μικρό ??? υπόλοιπο της ζωής μας! 
> Προσωπικά υποβάλλω τα σέβη μου Ω μέγιστε Διδάσκαλε, για το μεγαλείο της σχολής σας, που εμπνέει τους αδαείς πτυχιούχους αλλά & κάθε 'μπριζομένο' δοκιμαστικοκατσαβιδολόγο ακόμα, να αποκτήσει τα εφόδια γνώσεων του επιπέδου σας! Συγκινήθηκα σφόδρα ειδικότερα δε αναγνώσκωντας το μότο της μεγάλης του ηλεκτροέθνους σχολής σας! 
> _ΣΧΟΛΕΣ SAFETEC_
> _ΗΛ-ΕΚΡΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ!_ 
> _Για να έχεται πάντα τα μαλλιά σας * σηκωμένα σαν κεραίες!_ 
> _Σπουδάζοντας σε εμάς είναι σίγουρο, ότι θα κάνετε ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΟΥΜ μόλις μπείτε στην αγορά!_
> _Διεύθυνση σχολής: Αμαθείας 1 & Αμπερ 1000 γωνία (όπισθεν ΠΥΡΚΑΛ)!_ 
> 
> ΥΓ: Και αν δεν έχεται πλέον μαλλιά... θα σας κάνουμε κάτοπτρο! Δίνουμε την σωστή λύση σε κάθε σας πρόβλημα!



Μας εκανες και γελασαμε.... :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: δηλαδη εγω που δεν εχω μαλλια εχω ελπιδες εεε???

----------


## safetec

λιπων αφου εσυς πιστευετε οτι ειστε σωστοι πραχτε οτι νομιζετε

μην βαζετε θερμικα σε κηνητηρες (γιατι κοστιζουν και οι εγκαταστατες θελουν να σας τα παρουν)

και τα υπολιπα ασφαλιστικα οπως π.χ ασφαλειες - επιτηρητες τασης - επιτιριτες εντασεις ολλα αυτα τα αχρηστα μην τα βαζετε γιατι κοστιζουν 

εγω θα τα δουλευω και εσυς αφυστε τα στην ακρη

οσο για γνομη αλλων τεχνικων νομιζω πως δεν την χρηαζεστε γιατι τα ξερετε ολλα 

οπωτε μπωριτε να σινεχισετε οτι κανετε εως τωρα οπως το κανετε ......... δεν υπαρχει προβλημα κανενα 

εγω δεν ασχολουμε αλλο γιατι καταντισατε μερικοι ξερολες γελοιοι

----------


## FILMAN

> εγω δεν ασχολουμε αλλο γιατι καταντισατε μερικοι ξερολες γελοιοι


O ορισμός της αυτογνωσίας...

----------


## KOKAR

αλήθεια ποιος να επισκεύασε αυτόν τον διάδρομο ???

----------


## klik

Σταματήστε τη γη να κατέβω! :Lol:

----------


## cycler

Στην αρχή είχα τον ήχο κλειστό και λέω, καλά - εντάξει... μέτριο. Τον ανοίγω όμως και ξεκαρδίζομαι με τις φωνές του τύπου!!!

----------


## jimk

κοιταει και πισω για να δει αμα του ξεφυγε...του τοιχου   :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## gas_liosia

Μια παρόμοια περίπτωση είχα και εγώ σήμερα. Σε έναν διάδρομο γυμναστικής μόλις τον τροφοδοτούσα έριχνε το ρελέ και βρήκα βραχυκυκλωμένο (~4Ω) τον 220Vdc κινητήρα του. Μόλις αποσύνδεσα τον κινητήρα το μηχάνημα άνοιγε αλλά μέτρησα την τάση εξόδου από την πλακέτα η οποία τροφοδοτεί τον κινητήρα και έβγαζε περίπου 330 Vdc.  :Huh: 
Επειδή είναι και γνωστή η ιδιοκτήτρια της είπα να τσεκάρει αν είναι εντός εγγύησης...

----------


## picdev

> Μια παρόμοια περίπτωση είχα και εγώ σήμερα. Σε έναν διάδρομο γυμναστικής μόλις τον τροφοδοτούσα έριχνε το ρελέ και βρήκα βραχυκυκλωμένο (~4Ω) τον 220Vdc κινητήρα του. Μόλις αποσύνδεσα τον κινητήρα το μηχάνημα άνοιγε αλλά μέτρησα την τάση εξόδου από την πλακέτα η οποία τροφοδοτεί τον κινητήρα και έβγαζε περίπου 330 Vdc. 
> Επειδή είναι και γνωστή η ιδιοκτήτρια της είπα να τσεκάρει αν είναι εντός εγγύησης...


το βραχυκύκλωμα πως το μετράς?μετράς τους ακροδέκτες του κινητήρα?
sorry για το off topic

----------


## gas_liosia

Ναι έτσι το μέτρησα. Ξέρω οτι δεν είναι και σωστό αλλά κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να είχε μεγαλύτερη συνολική αντίσταση; Ίσως λέω και πολλά, ίσως ήταν και κάτω απο 4Ω.

----------

